

AP Computer Science: Principles to Launch in Academic Year 2016–17 - infinitebattery
http://www.collegeboard.com/html/computerscience/

======
matthewbauer
What do professional programmers think about APCS? Having taken the class as a
senior, I found the curriculum to be way too focused on Java and OOP
principles. A good high schopl CS class should be more focused on the
principles of CS than the oddities of Java. Hopefully they're fixing this with
CS Principles.

